# downtown chicago?



## carolyn (Feb 25, 2006)

I am attending a meeting at the Renissance Hotel in downtown Chicago next month, driving in from MI. Parking at the hotel is $40 a night, so I am looking to drive somewhere near town, leave the car, and take the commuter train in. Any suggestions?

Carolyn


----------



## gswager (Feb 25, 2006)

Where in Michigan are you from? How about ride on Amtrak to Chicago?


----------



## battalion51 (Feb 25, 2006)

That would seem to be an easy solution, that way you don't have to pay for gas, and possibly parking. Good thought Greg.


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 25, 2006)

If you have to drive from Michigan, check the South Shore Line at http://www.nictd.com, as they'll likely have the most convenient service for you.


----------



## carolyn (Feb 26, 2006)

Actually, my first thought had been to take the Amtrak- have done that before ( I only live about 15 minutes from the station in Holland) but I have to be back home by 5pm on Sunday, and the Amtrak does not get back till hours later! Yes, that would have been perfect...

Carolyn


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 26, 2006)

Have you investigated the South Shore line? They may have an Indiana station where you can leave the car and ride into the loop area.


----------

